# whats the difference?



## crysis (Apr 25, 2005)

between shorin-ryu and shotokan ....and further shorin-kung fu?


it probably comes down to the difference between okinawan and japanese but what are the differences in those? i dont really care for origins but what is the difference in actual styles?


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 25, 2005)

crysis said:
			
		

> between shorin-ryu and shotokan ....and further shorin-kung fu?
> 
> 
> it probably comes down to the difference between okinawan and japanese but what are the differences in those? i dont really care for origins but what is the difference in actual styles?


  I think a quick internet search would probably get you an answer.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2005)

In my opinion...Japanese styles tend to have longer stances, and generally practice at a longer range; Okinawan styles tend to have shorter stances, and practice closer in. Japanese styles tend to be more linear; Okinawan styles tend to have more circular techniques in comparison. Generally, you can see more of the kung fu influence in Okinawan styles.

Personally, I've always felt that the Okinawan styles tended to be more effective for self-defense. But, the isntructor makes the bigger difference.

Do you mean Shaolin kung fu? Shorin means the same thing, if I understand correctly. It's a standard style of kung fu. How exactly it's practiced can vary.


----------



## crysis (Apr 25, 2005)

could be. http://www.mmaa.us/ advertises as "shorin kung fu" ..


----------



## TimoS (Apr 26, 2005)

> Shorin Kung Fu was created by Grand Master Gene Brigham.  After 40 years, Grand Master Brigham combined the best of the martial arts and created Shorin Kung Fu.



So it's not Shaolin kung-fu, just a style somebody made up

Ok, did a little googling on this "Shorin kung-fu". Nowhere can I find what the style's creator studied, but apparently some filippino styles, as on page http://www.shorinkungfu.com/ his bio has e.g. this award:


> 1997 Filippino Martial Arts Hall of Fame



There's also this interesting tidbit:


> 1976 1st Place Iron Man Contest Okinawa
> 
> 1975 1st Place Iron Man Contest Okinawa



I thought Iron Man Contest is the triathlon


----------

